# Too many different opinions on when to neuter



## fjm

Probably nearly as many opinions as there are vets and dog owners, but the general consensus seems to be to wait until active growth has finished, and the dog has reached sexual maturity, unless there are significant health or behavioural issues to indicate earlier.

PS - I loved your photos of your hairy hound on an earlier thread!


----------



## Lari

That seems to be what a few vets have told me..waiting until he's finished growing. I might see about having it done at 6-9 months or so just because I would love to take him to the dog park and things like that but not sure if I can or even if I should until he's fixed.

I got really lucky with him. We were looking for a standard poodle and ended up with a doodle instead since his previous owners were trying to find him a new place to live. He certainly found one and we couldn't be happier.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

It is my opinion that neutering should take place at about 12-14 months of age. They need this time to grow muscle and bulk so they can be all they can be. I have seen personally what the pediatric spay and neuter program some breeders practice does to puppies. The males and females all look the same, they tend to all be lean and lanky...waiting until a boy is sexually mature allows him to develop and look masculine.


----------



## JE-UK

I can understand the growth reasoning if you have a dog that you want to show, but why would it matter for a pet? I neutered at 6 months (okay, it was really my vet :smile as I didn't want even a smidgen of male posturing behaviour with other dogs to appear and/or become a habit.

Just personal experience, but I had a late-neutered rescue years ago that was a real PITA with intact males, even though he was no longer intact.


----------



## Olie

I think 6 months is fine. Many breeders do have varying opinions. My current breeder does not allow until they are 10 months. But I have 2 dogs that were spayed and neutered by 6 months and I do not see any issues. I think when you look at any younger would be a concern.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

JE-UK said:


> I can understand the growth reasoning if you have a dog that you want to show, but why would it matter for a pet? I neutered at 6 months (okay, it was really my vet :smile as I didn't want even a smidgen of male posturing behaviour with other dogs to appear and/or become a habit.
> 
> Just personal experience, but I had a late-neutered rescue years ago that was a real PITA with intact males, even though he was no longer intact.


My male Whippet was neutered at fourteen months and he was never going to be shown or bred because he is huge. I am glad I waited because he is a muscular, solid boy, who definately looks like a boy now, because we waited.

We have three males in our home, one neutered, two intact, and there is never posturing or fighting or any other issues, even when the girls are in heat. The only issue we ever have had is their incessant barking when heat is underway.


----------



## Feralpudel

JE-UK said:


> I can understand the growth reasoning if you have a dog that you want to show, but why would it matter for a pet? I neutered at 6 months (okay, it was really my vet :smile as I didn't want even a smidgen of male posturing behaviour with other dogs to appear and/or become a habit.
> 
> Just personal experience, but I had a late-neutered rescue years ago that was a real PITA with intact males, even though he was no longer intact.


Standards and goldens mature more slowly than minis, so a goldendoodle will be more immature at 6 months than a mini. The structural/orthopedic issues are not just aesthetic--there is some pretty good evidence that dogs s/n earlier are at higher risk of orthopedic injuries such as ACL ruptures. There is also some evidence that intact dogs (and possibly dogs neutered later) are at lower risk of some cancers, and cancer is a huge problem in goldens.


----------



## Lari

Thanks for all of the info. I think I will definitely wait until 12-14 months. I called a vet and he said with proper socialization and training he shouldn't be aggressive towards other dogs. We've been socializing him to as many new things as possible lately. He's already been for his first bath/groom and we bought a package type deal where we can go every 2 weeks to get him used to the process while he's young. It's usually just a bath and his nails get cut but at least he will be nice for a groomer when he's 60lbs or so!

He's also in obedience school with other dogs close to his age. It's actually a socilization class more than training..but they do work on sit and leash manners but nothing fancy like heeling or stuff like that yet. Just learning to play nice with others, working on mouthing and things like that. I'm trying to do everything right since I've never really had my own dog before. I've also heard what a nightmare Doodles can be and want to make sure mine is a good example.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Well, it sounds like you are doing all you can to ensure he grows to be a big boy who is not a complete handful. Best of luck, and keep up the good work!


----------



## plumcrazy

You got some good advice on this thread (even though some of it is a little contradictory) :lol: I used to manage a humane society and it was policy that ALL animals had to be sterilized before they went to their new homes. That means our veterinarian was regularly spaying/neutering 8 week old puppies & kittens. That was an extreme, but it was because of the risk of sending intact pets out into the public where we had no control over them anymore. Not to say that we didn't trust our adoptors, but there were occasional instances of the pets running off and not being found, or other situations that made it necessary for early spay/neuter.

I think if an owner is diligent about keeping their intact pet under control at all times, I agree that waiting until a year old is a fine idea. 

I love your plan for getting Chaucer groomed regularly as a small pup - I'm so glad my breeder got my Lucy used to bathing, drying, clipping, grooming when she was a baby - it makes it SOOO much easier when *I* need to do grooming at home. She's so good for me and it's because she had wonderful early experiences being groomed.

Looking forward to more pictures of your little guy!!

Barb


----------



## 3dogs

I think this is a personal decision. I have neutered 4 males at 6-8 months with no issues what so ever. My first female didn't get spayed until almost 18 months of age since I got her from a great breeder & she happened to have been returned & I got her at 15 months of age & soon after went into heat & then had to wait a while until that cycle settled down. We have had no issues & she is 12. With my current 2 retriever sisters I actually did research & found that 2 of the 3 breeds that they are mixed with have a high incidence of cancers & that waiting until they were 30months old there was a small benefit & after that time there was not as much benefit. So, they will be spayed soon. This research came from studies abroad where most of the pets are not s/n. In this study there was more benfit for males left intact than females but the study left one with a sense of do what is best for your life circumstances.


----------



## furmom

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> It is my opinion that neutering should take place at about 12-14 months of age. They need this time to grow muscle and bulk so they can be all they can be. I have seen personally what the pediatric spay and neuter program some breeders practice does to puppies. The males and females all look the same, they tend to all be lean and lanky...waiting until a boy is sexually mature allows him to develop and look masculine.


I agree with Arreau. In the past I have ignorantly had my dogs neutered too early. I wish I had known then what I know now. This recent article by a holistic veterinarian cemented this belief in my mind.

Don't Make This Mistake When Scheduling Your Dog's Neutering Procedure 

Ann


----------

